

Marissa Mayer Keynote on How Google Works - awk
http://www.labnol.org/internet/search/marissa-mayer-keynote-on-how-google-works/3554/

======
acro
direct link to the video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6x0cAzQ7PVs>

------
presty
It's kind of old and most probably a dupe.

~~~
thorax
It's a really good talk, though. Worth the watch for me.

